# Subidas e descidas do preço dos combustíveis



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2011 às 17:54)

*Preços dos combustíveis em máximos. Porquê?*



> Subidas dos preços da gasolina e do gasóleo reflectem aumento das cotações da semana passada, justificam as petrolíferas
> 
> Os aumentos do litro de gasolina e gasóleo, decididos pelas petrolíferas este fim-de-semana, reflectem a média das cotações dos produtos refinados da semana passada. A justificação foi dada à Lusa pelas empresas do sector.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2011 às 14:49)

*Preços do petróleo em queda nos mercados internacionais*



> Os preços do petróleo estão hoje a cair nos mercados internacionais, depois do Kuwait ter avançado que a OPEP está em conversações para aumentar a produção.
> 
> De acordo com a agência de informação financeira, Bloomberg, pouco depois das 11:00, o Brent de Londres para entrega em Abril, e que serve de referência para Portugal, negociava nos 114,87 dólares o barril.
> 
> ...



Agora quero ver se os preços dos combustíveis se vão ressentir


----------



## Paulo H (8 Mar 2011 às 15:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Preços do petróleo em queda nos mercados internacionais*
> 
> 
> 
> Agora quero ver se os preços dos combustíveis se vão ressentir



Agora a desculpa para não baixar os preços dos combustíveis deverá ser uma eventual depreciação do euro face ao dólar. Uma vez que o crude se transacciona nos mercados, em dólares, já estou mesmo a ver..  Ou então a escusa será uma eventual reposição dos stocks, que levará à manutenção dos preços dos combustíveis, tudo porque a fórmula de cálculo é demasiado complexa para que os consumidores finais possam compreende-la, deverão afiançar os ditos cujos!


----------



## jorgepaulino (8 Mar 2011 às 22:58)

As palavras "...e descidas..." no titulo desde tópico estão a mais.


----------



## SicoStorm (8 Mar 2011 às 23:12)

Com esta instabilidade poderia pensar ...

 Será que o gasóleo chegará aos      2,50 L   


 não , estou sonhando ..............


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mar 2011 às 23:32)

Parece que anda praticamente toda a gente focada no preço do petróleo...e a pensar que os altos preços praticados no nosso país para o gasóleo e gasolina,  são consequência directa da subida da cotação do dito petróleo.

Nada mais errado...apenas há consequência porque assim o querem as petrolíferas e o nosso (des)governo.
Quanto mais alto o preço do gasóleo e da gasolina, mais o estado arrecada em IVA.
*O IVA é calculado pelo preço final do produto e não uma taxa fixa. Quanto maior o preço de venda, maior o valor cobrado como imposto.*
IVA a 23% sobre 1,50€ é substancialmente diferente de IVA a 23% sobre 1,00€.

Dá jeito ao governo ter um acordo (?!) com as gasolineiras para manter o preço final do produto muito alto - *o défice assim o exige!*


----------



## SicoStorm (8 Mar 2011 às 23:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> Parece que anda praticamente toda a gente focada no preço do petróleo...e a pensar que os altos preços praticados no nosso país para o gasóleo e gasolina,  são consequência directa da subida da cotação do dito petróleo.
> 
> 
> 
> Dá jeito ao governo ter um acordo (?!) com as gasolineiras para manter o preço final do produto muito alto - *o défice assim o exige!*




 Não poderia concordar mais !!!


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2011 às 17:10)

*Preço do petróleo em baixa após terramoto e tsunami no Japão*



> O preço do petróleo caiu hoje para valores abaixo dos 100 dólares o barril após o terramoto e 'tsunami' que atingiram o Japão, terceiro maior consumidor mundial de petróleo, desencadeando fortes vendas nos mercados financeiros, noticia a AP.
> 
> O terramoto, com uma magnitude de 8.9, atingiu a costa nordeste do Japão e deu origem a uma onda gigante com sete metros, matando pelo menos 40 pessoas e causando 39 desaparecidos.
> 
> ...



No entanto:

*Preço dos combustíveis deve subir na próxima semana *



> O comportamento dos mercados antecipa um ligeiro aumento do preço dos combustíveis na próxima semana.
> 
> Os preços praticados pelas gasolineiras têm como base a cotação média da gasolina e do gasóleo na semana anterior. Segundo dados da Bloomberg, o preço da gasolina nos mercados internacionais subiu 1,35%, ao contrário da gasóleo, que inverteu a tendência de subida do início da semana e fechou a recuar 0,18%.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2011 às 22:19)

*Preço da gasolina desce em todos os postos do País *



> Tal como o Económico antecipou na última sexta-feira, as petrolíferas desceram o preço da gasolina.
> 
> No caso da Galp, líder de mercado, o preço de referência da gasolina desceu 2,5 cêntimos, avançou fonte da empresa ao Económico. Nos postos da petrolífera nacional um litro de gasolina custa agora 1,559 euros, enquanto o gasóleo ficou inalterado nos 1,434 euros.
> 
> ...


----------



## iceworld (21 Mar 2011 às 23:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Preço da gasolina desce em todos os postos do País *



Curioso... hoje vi um posto de abastecimento da Galp em que o gasóleo estava a 1.329 €.
Naquela zona zona(Caldas da Rainha) a concorrência é grande, como tal baixam os preços ou fecham mais um posto.

Depois ainda vêm dizer que não é rentável vender os combustíveis aos preços das outra gasolineiras mais económicas. Como se não fossem eles que lhes revendem os combustíveis.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mar 2011 às 00:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Preço da gasolina desce em todos os postos do País *



Em Olhão, a gasolina 95 na Galp estava 1.579, e à entrada de Faro também, como isto é Algarve demora mais tempo a descer.  Mesmo assim, não chega ao preço que meti ontem na BP em Olhão 1.529 €. O sítio mais barato para abastecer na zona Faro/Olhão é na BP de Olhão, o resto é paisagem, mas só ao fim de semana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mar 2011 às 14:12)

> *Preço da gasolina deve subir esta semana*
> 
> O preço da gasolina nas bombas portuguesas deverá subir esta semana, se a Galp reflectir a subida de mais de 17 euros da cotação da tonelada métrica deste produto refinado nos mercados internacionais, durante esta semana.
> 
> ...



Muito engraçado, mesmo muito. A semana passada a gasolina 95 baixou 2.5 cêntimos por litro, quando a tonelada desceu 47 euros, esta semana aumentou 17 euros parece que o aumento será de 2 cêntimos. Se subisse 47 euros numa semana o aumento deveria ser 3 ou 4 cêntimos. Grande roubalheira e muitos truques, quando desce nunca baixam a proporção face à queda, mas quando sobe isso já sabem fazer.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2011 às 00:11)

Há quantos anos já foi isto ?


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Mar 2011 às 18:51)

Recordo de talvez não muito tempo antes do valor do Gasóleo a *0.770* por exemplo! Hoje já seria proibitivo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2011 às 19:25)

Afinal, a GALP aumentou 2.5 cêntimos o litro da gasolina 95. A semana passada a gasolina 95 baixou 2.5 cêntimos por litro, quando a tonelada desceu 47 euros, esta semana aumentou 17 euros teve o mesmo aumento que desceu a semana passada. Só neste país é que fazem isto que povo tão sereno e cobartolas que somos. 

GALP = ladrões


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2011 às 21:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Olhão, a gasolina 95 na Galp estava 1.579, e à entrada de Faro também, como isto é Algarve demora mais tempo a descer.  Mesmo assim, não chega ao preço que meti ontem na BP em Olhão 1.529 €. O sítio mais barato para abastecer na zona Faro/Olhão é na BP de Olhão, o resto é paisagem, mas só ao fim de semana.



Podes vir meter combustível a Lagoa, no novo posto do Jumbo! Sempre é mais barato (ou melhor...é menos caro) que nas redondezas!
Gasóleo a 1,325€ e Gasolina 95 a 1,484€.
Acho que os postos aqui à volta vão ficar quase todos às moscas!

Já agora, alguém sabe de onde vem o combustível do Jumbo?
Sei que por aqui, o posto junto do Retail Park em Portimão, junto ao Continente, é combustível Low cost da Galp. O do Jumbo não sei de onde vem??


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Mar 2011 às 00:40)

Atenção ao combustível Low cost, não vá comprometer a curto ou médio prazo a saúde dos veículos! Anda a correr já alguma tinta acerca de queixas enviadas à DECO de utentes devido a possíveis problemas supostamente causados pela utilização desses combustíveis a baixo custo das grandes superfícies. Será mesmo combustível que cumpra as normas mínimas de qualidade ou será um subproduto do mesmo?


----------



## Vince (29 Mar 2011 às 01:18)

Tens alguma fonte para essa informação das queixas à DECO ou é apenas mais um mito urbano ?


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Mar 2011 às 01:40)

Se é mito urbano não sei ao certo, o facto é que na comunicação social, como num noticiário que vi há pouco tempo, já se comentou sobre essa possibilidade! Nessa reportagem alguns utentes queixaram-se de diversas coincidências surgidas aquando de problemas nas suas viaturas. Como nota final apontaram como casos apesar de isolados estavam em averiguação. 
Para se criar polémica? Talvez! O jornalismo é um mundo cada vez mais louco e ávido de matérias sensacionalistas e esta seria mais uma. Mas seria assim tão disparatado acreditar nisso tratando-se de uma matéria prima tão valiosa?
O facto é que na maioria das vezes se pode dizer que não há fumaça sem fogo!


----------



## trepkos (31 Mar 2011 às 13:58)

Vince disse:


> Tens alguma fonte para essa informação das queixas à DECO ou é apenas mais um mito urbano ?



Não se trata de um mito urbano, o combustível low cost é de facto pior que o combustível de marca pela simples razão que não leva aditivos.

Ou seja, o combustível vem todo do mesmo local ( refinarias da Galp ) e até é entregue pelos mesmos camiões mas é substancialmente diferente, as marcas quando compram o seu combustível metem os aditivos que enriquecem o combustível e dão qualidade ao mesmo, um combustível sem aditivos vai causar maior desgaste nos injectores dos automóveis e vai possibilitar fazer menos quilometros o que requer mais idas às bombas Low Cost, vai diminuir a vida útil dos motores.

Agora quanto ao facto de haver água nos combustíveis, isso é um mito.


----------



## Paulo H (31 Mar 2011 às 17:40)

Que os combustíveis low-cost são menos eficientes, isso já comprovei, pois faço menos km/depósito cheio. Mas se compararmos com o preço, com combustíveis low-cost faço mais km/euro! Pelo que resulta mais barato (à partida) usar combsustíveis low-cost, apesar de se fazer menos km/litro.

Que os combustíveis low-cost tenham menos aditivos, parece-me obvio. Mas que cumprem com rigor às especificações exigidas pelo Instituto competente, isso cumprem! Existem entidades que verificam regularmente a qualidade assegurando-se o cumprimento das especificações, para a comercialização dos combustíveis. E não creio que, em Portugal, as especificações exigidas pelas autoridades competentes não sejam as suficientes. Caso contrário, a culpa não seria dos fornecedores, mas sim da entidade reguladora.

Parece-me também, que pelo menos em parte, o preço mais barato nos combustíveis low-cost se deve a que se retribui com menos valor nas promoções (valor em compras no jumbo, intermarché,...). Em parte, tal justifica a disparidade de preços praticados entre combustíveis da mesma gama.


----------



## iceworld (31 Mar 2011 às 23:06)

Aditivos a menos?
Por favor, acreditar nessa história é uma autentica patetice!!

Então como explicam o facto de alguns postos da Galp terem o combustível praticamente ao preço das low cost( como gostam de lhes chamar)?
Não vi nenhum aviso nessas gasolineiras a dizer que o combustível tinha menos aditivos...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mai 2011 às 16:03)

*Gasolina aumenta para novo máximo histórico: 1,649€ *



> O preço do litro de gasolina em Portugal voltou a subir esta madrugada e nunca foi tão caro.
> 
> Nos postos da Galp, a líder de mercado, o preço da gasolina encareceu dois cêntimos para 1,649 euros. É o valor de referência mais elevado de sempre, sendo que nas bombas os revendedores optam normalmente por cobrar preços mais elevados. Na prática os portugueses já estarão a pagar mais de 1,65 euros.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1337 (2 Mai 2011 às 16:15)

É o petróleo em queda e os preços aqui a subir á mesma. Isto é mesmo a gozar com as pessoas enfim.Rdículo que ninguem faça nada


----------



## amando96 (7 Mai 2011 às 12:49)

É como a história do IVA, quando sobe, sobem os preços, quando baixa mantêm os preços iguais.

Por sorte o meio de transporte que uso depende pouco de gasolina.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2011 às 22:37)

*Galp deve aumentar administradores de 17 para 21*



> Os accionistas da Galp reúnem-se segunda-feira numa assembleia-geral em que deverá ser aprovado um aumento do número de administradores de 17 para 21, mas em que ficará de fora a escolha de um novo presidente-executivo.
> 
> A Amorim Energia e a Eni, que no conjunto detêm 66,68 por cento do capital da petrolífera, propuseram a 11 de Maio "fixar em 21 o número de membros do Conselho de Administração para o triénio 2011-2013".
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2011 às 11:54)

> *Petróleo recua mais de 3% após corte do 'rating' dos EUA *
> 
> Receios sobre uma nova recessão dos EUA estão a levar à desvalorização dos preços do petróleo.
> 
> ...



O petróleo já desceu 14 dólares em Londres e está nos preços mínimos de Junho. Mas nas nossas bombas ele continua ainda nos 120 dólares.

Cambada de ladrões.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2011 às 12:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O petróleo já desceu 14 dólares em Londres e está nos preços mínimos de Junho. Mas nas nossas bombas ele continua ainda nos 120 dólares.
> 
> Cambada de ladrões.



Não estamos em época de eleições.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2011 às 11:43)

> *Petróleo derrapa 5% e fica abaixo dos 100 dólares
> *
> 
> Os preços do petróleo afundam nos mercados, com o risco de recessão nos EUA e crise de dívida.
> ...



A gasolina e o gasóleo vão baixar 1 cêntimo, mas quando o petróleo subir um dolar sobem 2 cêntimos, como tem sido hábito.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2011 às 12:00)

iceworld disse:


> Aditivos a menos?
> Por favor, acreditar nessa história é uma autentica patetice!!
> 
> Então como explicam o facto de alguns postos da Galp terem o combustível praticamente ao preço das low cost( como gostam de lhes chamar)?
> Não vi nenhum aviso nessas gasolineiras a dizer que o combustível tinha menos aditivos...



Os combustíveis das gasolineiras são todos bastante idênticos, de tal forma que já abasteci e abasteço em muitas diferentes, desde Galp à BP, Jumbo, Pingo Doce, onde calha e a distância compensar o abastecimento. Quando passo perto de uma bomba de combustível que tenha preços mais competitivos, é lógico que aproveito essa vantagem. A nível do rendimento e do consumo do carro, não noto quaisquer diferenças. Só existe uma regra: utilizo apenas gasolina 98. No caso do carro a gasóleo, também já é abastecido em bombas deste género, sempre que possível, desde há vários anos. A nível do motor continua impecável, sem sequer apresentar fumos de escape. Por isso, a falta de qualidade dos combustíveis das bombas low cost é mito, por exemplo, o Jumbo utiliza combustíveis Galp.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2011 às 22:27)

ANAREC: Preços dos combustíveis vão descer até 2,5 cêntimos 

O presidente da ANAREC anunciou hoje uma descida dos preços da gasolina e do gasóleo ainda esta semana. 

Afinal...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2011 às 00:33)

*Combustíveis vão descer na próxima semana*


> Preço das matérias-primas deslizou nos mercados, nas últimas semanas. Nos postos em Portugal, as descidas foram muito menos acentuadas.
> 
> Na próxima semana, abastecer o depósito de um automóvel deverá ser mais barato. Pelo menos a avaliar pela evolução das matérias-primas nos mercados internacionais. A queda dos combustíveis nos mercados, nas últimas sessões, é superior a 5%.
> 
> ...



O consumo está a cair, não é bom sinal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2011 às 20:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Combustíveis vão descer na próxima semana*
> 
> 
> O consumo está a cair, não é bom sinal.



Ainda devia cair muito mais. Uma semana de greve ninguém andasse, logo viam se não desciam como deve ser.

Essa notícia reflecte bem, o roubo que existe em Portugal ao nível dos combustíveis. Há 3 semanas que leva a descer os preços, a gasolina desceu cerca de 10 % em 3 semanas, só esta semana desceu 7.3%. Na próxima semana desce 2 cêntimos e já é muito. Se aumentasse 7.3% faziam 2 ou 3 aumentos numa semana. 

Em Portugal é quem mais pode roubar. 

A última parte da notícia deve ter sido encomendada por alguém da GALP.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2011 às 10:43)

*Combustíveis descem até três cêntimos*


> Galp, BP e Repsol confirmam que a partir de amanhã os preços baixam, naquela que pode ser a maior descida desde Junho.
> 
> Os preços dos combustíveis vão cair significativamente a partir de amanhã, uma descida que poderá ser de até três cêntimos, apurou o DN/Dinheiro Vivo junto de fontes do mercado. Quer isto dizer que, tendo em conta que, em média, a gasolina está nos 1,604 euros e o gasóleo nos 1,409, os preços baixam, respectivamente, para 1,574 e 1,379 euros.
> 
> ...



Isto é que é a descida significativa ? Poupem-me


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2011 às 13:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Combustíveis descem até três cêntimos*
> 
> 
> Isto é que é a descida significativa ? Poupem-me



Oh Mário 3 cêntimos é uma fartura pensa lá bem. Já viste o prejuízo que vão ter no final do ano tadinhos deles. 

Em Olhão, num espaço de 300 metros e para quem conhece Olhão sabe que é verdade. Que existem 3 bombas na entrada da cidade para quem vem de Faro, 3 bombas: uma da GALP, uma da Repsol e outra na BP. 

Ao fim de semana, a Repsol e a BP baixam 6 cêntimos por litro e mesmo assim, estão a abastecer na GALP e que curiosamente a GALP às vezes chega a ter 7 e 8 cêntimos mais caro que na BP e na Repsol ao fim de semana.

Os portugueses reclamam, reclamam mas no fim vão abastecer na GALP.


----------



## trepkos (15 Ago 2011 às 11:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Oh Mário 3 cêntimos é uma fartura pensa lá bem. Já viste o prejuízo que vão ter no final do ano tadinhos deles.
> 
> Em Olhão, num espaço de 300 metros e para quem conhece Olhão sabe que é verdade. Que existem 3 bombas na entrada da cidade para quem vem de Faro, 3 bombas: uma da GALP, uma da Repsol e outra na BP.
> 
> ...



A questão não é assim tão linear, apesar de outras bombas terem o preçário mais baixo que a GALP ou de ninguém abastecer na GALP não tem grande significado. O mercado Português não têm concorrência, todas as empresas que operam em Portugal só podem ir buscar o produto a uma das duas refinarias portuguesas que por acaso até são da GALP e do Estado, muita gente refere que não abastece na GALP porque é caro e não lhes querem dar dinheiro, abasteçam em qualquer lado que estarão sempre a dar lucros à GALP, sim, é melhor poupar 3 cêntimos que nenhum, mas a GALP terá sempre lucros e toda a gente lhe dará dinheiro. A nossa esquerda caviar diz que a culpa dos altos preços deve-se à liberalização do mercado, nada mais errado, deve-se à falta de concorrência e à culpa do Estado que controla tudo e mais alguma coisa.

Além que esta baixa de preços a coincidir com o 15 de Agosto é uma pura jogada, curiosamente baixa logo no dia em que o País inclina e milhares de Portugueses seguem ou chegam de férias, há que iludir e alegrar o povo com pequenos jogos.

*panem et circenses*


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2011 às 12:05)

trepkos disse:


> A questão não é assim tão linear, apesar de outras bombas terem o preçário mais baixo que a GALP ou de ninguém abastecer na GALP não tem grande significado. O mercado Português não têm concorrência, todas as empresas que operam em Portugal só podem ir buscar o produto a uma das duas refinarias portuguesas que por acaso até são da GALP e do Estado, muita gente refere que não abastece na GALP porque é caro e não lhes querem dar dinheiro, abasteçam em qualquer lado que estarão sempre a dar lucros à GALP, sim, é melhor poupar 3 cêntimos que nenhum, mas a GALP terá sempre lucros e toda a gente lhe dará dinheiro. A nossa esquerda caviar diz que a culpa dos altos preços deve-se à liberalização do mercado, nada mais errado, deve-se à falta de concorrência e à culpa do Estado que controla tudo e mais alguma coisa.
> 
> Além que esta baixa de preços a coincidir com o 15 de Agosto é uma pura jogada, curiosamente baixa logo no dia em que o País inclina e milhares de Portugueses seguem ou chegam de férias, há que iludir e alegrar o povo com pequenos jogos.
> 
> *panem et circenses*



Até existe um facto curioso, a bomba da GALP em Ayamonte é abastecida através de Portugal, onde a gasolina na Espanha é 30 cêntimos mais barato.


----------



## trepkos (15 Ago 2011 às 12:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Até existe um facto curioso, a bomba da GALP em Ayamonte é abastecida através de Portugal, onde a gasolina na Espanha é 30 cêntimos mais barato.



A Espanha tem concorrência a nível de refinarias, tem impostos mais baixos e tem um forte mercado concorrencial, aí é que a GALP acabava mesmo por perder lucros.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2011 às 12:58)

> *Preço dos combustíveis sobem a partir de amanhã *
> 
> A evolução dos preços do petróleo nos últimos dias deve-se às preocupações do impacto do furacão Irene sobre as refinarias dos EUA.
> 
> ...



A GALP é a maior para descerem demoram 3 semanas, ainda o furacão está a passar e amanhã vamos já pagar os efeitos do furacão. Só neste país, ainda os Amorins não querem pagar o imposto sobre as grandes fortunas.


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2011 às 11:29)

Dizer-se que o preço desce mais lentamente do que sobe não corresponde à verdade. 



> Descrição do gráfico: o gráfico apresenta a média semanal do Brent em euros e com atraso de uma semana (dados EIA), comparado com os preços médios nacionais dos combustíveis antes de impostos (conforme disponibilizados pela DGEG)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Há um factor qualquer psicológico  em que por qualquer razão as pessoas ligam mais às notícias das subidas que as descidas. Na meteorologia também sucedem umas coisas parecidas, como por exemplo as pessoas pensarem que só chove aos fins de semana, e coisas assim.


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2011 às 11:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A GALP é a maior para descerem demoram 3 semanas, ainda o furacão está a passar e amanhã vamos já pagar os efeitos do furacão. Só neste país, ainda os Amorins não querem pagar o imposto sobre as grandes fortunas.



Há muitos mitos relativamente aos combustíveis em Portugal. As causas são várias, desde não se compreender a fiscalidade elevada, o preço que se ouve nos media ser em dólares e nós termos euros, a diferença da cotação (por acaso cada vez mais maior) entre brent e crude, etc, etc. Outro erro frequente é pensar-se que a gasolina tem que descer na mesma percentagem que desce o petróleo, ora isso não é possível, o custo da matéria prima é apenas uma parte do preço do produto final. Para aumentar a confusão, às vezes pensa-se dessa forma usando divisas diferentes.

Na minha opinião o único problema a existir será na refinação, e não nas gasolineiras. E as diferenças que pudessem vir de haver maior competição na refinação também não seriam nada de especial pois falamos de valores marginais. A causa para a grande diferença de preço entre Espanha e Portugal é sobretudo fiscal, se é que não é mesmo a única causa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2011 às 12:13)

Vince disse:


> Há muitos mitos relativamente aos combustíveis em Portugal. As causas são várias, desde não se compreender a fiscalidade elevada, o preço que se ouve nos media ser em dólares e nós termos euros, a diferença da cotação (por acaso cada vez mais maior) entre brent e crude, etc, etc. Outro erro frequente é pensar-se que a gasolina tem que descer na mesma percentagem que desce o petróleo, ora isso não é possível, o custo da matéria prima é apenas uma parte do preço do produto final. Para aumentar a confusão, às vezes pensa-se dessa forma usando divisas diferentes.
> 
> Na minha opinião o único problema a existir será na refinação, e não nas gasolineiras. E as diferenças que pudessem vir de haver maior competição na refinação também não seriam nada de especial pois falamos de valores marginais. A causa para a grande diferença de preço entre Espanha e Portugal é sobretudo fiscal, se é que não é mesmo a única causa.



Nós temos 23% do IVA, os espanhóis têm 18% logo aí são 5% a mais, e depois nós temos mais uns impostos para subsidiar as estradas e etc e etc.

Ultimamente, em Portugal e seguindo as notícias que o Diário Económico publica, não é tanto o preço do petróleo, aliás o brent em Londres tem andando por volta dos 20 doláres a mais em que o crude em Nova Iorque, coisa rara antigamente, onde o brent em Londres era sempre mais baixo do que o petróleo em Nova Iorque. Em Portugal, o preço oscila conforme varia os preços da gasolina e do gasóleo à tonelada, nas semanas pode o petroleo baixar mas se os preços da refinação da gasolina e do gasoleo sobem, os preços mantêm.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Set 2011 às 11:22)

*Queda histórica nas vendas de combustíveis em Portugal*


> As vendas de gasolina em Portugal recuaram mais de 10% em Julho, a maior queda da década, pelo menos.
> 
> Dados divulgados pela Direcção-Geral de Energia e Geologia (DGEG), a que o Económico teve acesso, mostram que as vendas de gasolina sem chumbo 95 caíram em Julho pelo 23º mês consecutivo. O tombo foi de 10% face a igual período do ano anterior. No mesmo sentido, as vendas de gasóleo, o combustível mais consumido em Portugal, recuaram 8%, a maior descida em cinco anos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2012 às 13:22)

Gasóleo e gasolina nunca estiveram tão caros, gasolina 95 €1.644, gasolina 98  €1.789 e gasóleo €1.495. Acho que é este ano que atingimos os 2€ pelo menos na gasolina 98. As tensões entre o Irão e os Eua e as tensões na Nigéria estão pra durar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2012 às 11:52)

> *Combustíveis sobem dois cêntimos para novos máximos *
> 
> Os combustíveis não param de subir. O preço da gasolina já aumentou 9% desde o início do ano.
> 
> ...



Estes preços é que vão estoirar ainda mais com as pequenas e médias empresas, ai vão vão, vai dar um estoiro que vai tudo para o desemprego e ter um emprego a mais de 20 kms de casa já não vale a pena. Senão, andasse a trabalhar para a gasolina, não se come nem nada. Isto está bonito está. Assim, a economia não avança.


----------



## amando96 (19 Mar 2012 às 15:22)

Cá por são brás as gasolineiras já andam em +-1.74€ o litro para 95 octanas...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2012 às 13:23)

Pouco a pouco, aos 2€ irá chegar...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2012 às 13:25)

*Gasolina sobe 18 cêntimos na Madeira*


> Para os madeirenses, a partir deste domingo, a vida está mais dificil. A carga fiscal agravou-se com aumentos do imposto sobre produtos pretoliferos, IVA, IRS e IRC.
> 
> A Madeira começou hoje a sentir os efeitos do programa de ajustamento financeiro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knyght (2 Abr 2012 às 16:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Gasolina sobe 18 cêntimos na Madeira*



Estamos a pagar mais que o país inteiro, apartir de agora falar da Madeira devia passar a ser crime, já que temos de pagar a nossa divida e a vossa.

Abraços.


----------



## vitamos (2 Abr 2012 às 16:44)

Knyght disse:


> Estamos a pagar mais que o país inteiro, apartir de agora falar da Madeira devia passar a ser crime, já que temos de pagar a nossa divida e a vossa.
> 
> Abraços.



Demagogia pura...

Quando os Madeirenses pagarem mais de combustível que qualquer outro Português aí dar-te-ei toda a razão...


----------



## Knyght (2 Abr 2012 às 17:09)

Gasolina 98 1.914€
Eu sei do que falo que parece que é crime ter carros a gasolina turbo e mota, que tem de obrigatoriamente levar essa octagem.

Além do mais o principio da continuidade territorial, hoje, não vale de nada.


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2012 às 17:41)

O que sucedeu agora na Madeira foi o IVA subir de 16% para 22%, ainda assim, abaixo dos 23% do continente. E subiu também o ISP na gasolina para os mesmos valores que no continente, no gasóleo não subiu este último.

Portanto não podes fazer a afirmação que fizeste, o que sucedeu foi o inverso, o resto do país devido à insularidade é que financiou a Madeira, qualquer pessoa sabe que a Madeira teve nas últimas décadas taxas mais baixas de IVA e ISP e outros impostos, apesar de por exemplo no caso da gasolina ou gasóleo antes de impostos serem mais caros devido ao transporte pois não há refinarias aí. 

Eu nem concordo com uma alteração destas assim, deveria ser uma coisa faseada ao longo de algum tempo, é brutal ter um aumento destes assim de repente (+18c na IO95) mas quando não se sabe do que se fala mais vale estar calado.


----------



## vitamos (2 Abr 2012 às 18:25)

Knyght disse:


> Gasolina 98 1.914€
> Eu sei do que falo que parece que é crime ter carros a gasolina turbo e mota, que tem de obrigatoriamente levar essa octagem.
> 
> Além do mais o principio da continuidade territorial, hoje, não vale de nada.



Em nenhum veículo é obrigatório usar gasolina 98. Em alguns veículos de alta cilindrada a gasolina 98 permite obter algum rendimento adicional. Nesses casos é uma opção (a de ter o veículo de alta cilindrada e a de abastecer com gasolina 98).

Quanto ao resto já tudo foi dito. O aumento brusco dos combustíveis é cruel para o povo Madeirense, sim é.

Quanto a isto...



> Estamos a pagar mais que o país inteiro, apartir de agora falar da Madeira devia passar a ser crime, já que temos de pagar a nossa divida e a vossa.



...que foi ao que eu respondi, o post do Vince diz tudo, por isso nada mais acrescento.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2012 às 14:45)

Site muito interessante.

http://www.energy.eu/


----------



## Knyght (6 Abr 2012 às 15:07)

vitamos disse:


> Em nenhum veículo é obrigatório usar gasolina 98. Em alguns veículos de alta cilindrada a gasolina 98 permite obter algum rendimento adicional. Nesses casos é uma opção (a de ter o veículo de alta cilindrada e a de abastecer com gasolina 98).
> 
> Quanto ao resto já tudo foi dito. O aumento brusco dos combustíveis é cruel para o povo Madeirense, sim é.
> 
> ...



??? Onde leste que nenhum veículo é obrigado a utilizar 98oct? Em todos os veículos que vêm de fabrica, "mínimo 95octanas" perdes rendimento ao utilizares 95 e aumentas o desgaste do motor como a criação de carvão. Logo. Acho que não está sabes como são as coisas.

Quanto ao Post do Vince, prefiro ser repatriado para o território nacional tal como Portugal fez com as ex-colónias e Macau e deixamos a ilha aqui sem ninguém.


----------



## CptRena (6 Abr 2012 às 15:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Site muito interessante.
> 
> http://www.energy.eu/



Sim, eu costumo visitar a ver como andam as coisas pela europa (para comprovar como somos roubados).
Pode-se reparar pela tabela que aparece em http://www.energy.eu/#prices que os países em crise praticam preços de combustível bastante altos (Grécia, Portugal).
Havendo excepções de países mais ricos que praticam também preços mais altos.


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2012 às 15:35)

Knyght disse:


> ??? Onde leste que nenhum veículo é obrigado a utilizar 98oct? Em todos os veículos que vêm de fabrica, "mínimo 95octanas" perdes rendimento ao utilizares 95 e aumentas o desgaste do motor como a criação de carvão. Logo. Acho que não está sabes como são as coisas.



98 é um produto premium, podemos até chamar-lhe um "luxo", até há países onde nem existe, de resto vivemos muitos anos sem esse tipo de produto. Para quem está preocupado com o preço da gasolina, não deixa de ter muita piada preocupar-se com a 98.



Knyght disse:


> Quanto ao Post do Vince, prefiro ser repatriado para o território nacional tal como Portugal fez com as ex-colónias e Macau e deixamos a ilha aqui sem ninguém.



A ilha está a sofrer na pele como todos nós, boa parte dos erros foram os mesmos. Estamos todos na mesma jangada meio perdida a navegar em mar tormentoso.


----------



## Knyght (6 Abr 2012 às 17:06)

O que não existe em muitos países é gasolina de 100 octanas, essas sim premium. Por essa mentalidade Vince a Shell desistiu do mercado Português. Porque? Porque somos 3º Mundistas numa Europa de Primeiros.
Casos V-Power e Ultimate 100 da BP 

A esmagadora maioria dos carros vêm afinados para 98 octanas, nos seus testes de potência e consumos mínimos é de 98octanas, só carros a gasolina a baixo de 1.4cc e potências a 80cavalos é que vêm nas 95octanas. Nesses vêm no manual de instruções que o mínimo é 91octanas (esses países da europa do leste que o Vince nos quer equiparar)

Todos os carros turbo a gasolina onde entram os TSFI da VW com 1.4 e os 1.6 do grupo PSA/Mini começam a falhar se utilizarem 95octanas. A falhar até parar por avaria mecânica.

As motas devido a sua rotação são poucas em que o mínimo é de 95octanas, sendo a esmagadora maioria com o alerta mínimo 98octanas, porque foram afinadas para 100-1 oct.

Quem quiser ter a ilusão que poupa pode deitar 95oct em muitos dos carros tendo a ilusão que poupam, ficam a conhecer que fazem menos quilómetros e irem mais vezes a bomba, só porque o Knock-Sensor irá ir ajustando a faísca da ignição para o ponto imediatamente anterior da detonação por compressão e não por ordem de ignição das velas.


Segundo 22 ao 29
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y6PS-2j2Ug&feature=related"]How a 4 Stroke Engine Works      - YouTube[/ame]

Quanto a Madeira que eu saiba os descobrimentos é que trouxeram-nos para cá, prefiro ser repatriado do que humilhado, porque todas e qualquer tipo de trabalho é bem mais fácil por aí do que aqui, e se for a insulariedade que resulta não numa vida mais fácil que não foi pelo menos o que os Madeirenses sempre exigirão de uma vida com as mesma qualidade e as mesmas oportunidades.


----------



## Vince (6 Abr 2012 às 17:16)

Knyght disse:


> só carros a gasolina a baixo de 1.4cc e potências a 80cavalos é que vêm nas 95octanas.



Na verdade cabe aí a maioria dos carros dos portugueses, pelo menos aos que lhes doí mesmo o preço da gasolina. Dos que procuram grandes rendimentos dos carros (que são pouco mais do que marketing na verdade) eu estou-me completamente nas tintas. Daí que tenha dito que tem piada ver um gajo preocupado com o preço da gasolina, estar obcecado com a 98.
Eu não sei como é aí na Madeira, mas pelos vistos tu estás muito bem por aí a preocupar-te com a 98, aqui a gente no continente anda a procurar marcas brancas de 95 para poupar o mais que pode, faz filas e até chega a esgotar nas grandes superfícies. E eu não sou propriamente um pobre.



Knyght disse:


> Quanto a Madeira que eu saiba os descobrimentos é que trouxeram-nos para cá, prefiro ser repatriado do que humilhado, porque todas e qualquer tipo de trabalho é bem mais fácil por aí do que aqui, e se for a insulariedade que resulta não numa vida mais fácil que não foi pelo menos o que os Madeirenses sempre exigirão de uma vida com as mesma qualidade e as mesmas oportunidades.



Já cansa essa conversa, sinceramente, acho que a maioria dos madeirenses (e eu conheço bastantes) já estão fartos da tua conversa.


----------



## Knyght (6 Abr 2012 às 18:00)

Já há anos valente que carro de rico é a Gasóleo, desculpa tinha-me esquecido desse pormenor.

Desculpa ter-me esquecido que falei de 98 porque é efectivamente o que sou obrigado a deitar (porque o €/km é o mesmo e não tenho de levar as minhas viaturas a oficina) mas que sofreu um aumento de igual proporção que a gasolina 95, aquela que dizes que é de pobre.

Fala dos Madeirenses daqui a mais 3 messes, ao ritmo de fecho de empresas que tem ocorrido nestes 3 primeiros messes, eles vão agradecer-te.
Poucas serão as famílias que o drama do desemprego não atingiu, ou vai atingir rapidamente.

Mas já podes ir pesquisando:
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revolta_da_Farinha
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revolta_da_Madeira


----------



## 1337 (6 Abr 2012 às 18:11)

Por ser um carro a gasóleo já é carro de rico? Essa ta boa


----------



## Knyght (6 Abr 2012 às 18:21)

1337 disse:


> Por ser um carro a gasóleo já é carro de rico? Essa ta boa



http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/comprar-um-carro-a-gasolina-ou-a-gasoleo_135789.html

...

Aproveita as campanhas de carros a gasóleo ao mesmo preço que os da gasolina, por vezes são oportunidades únicas


----------



## Z13 (7 Abr 2012 às 10:45)

Estive a ler as últimas mensagens de este tópico e achei parte da discussão interessantíssima (a parte dos carros) e outra aborrecidíssima (a parte de que está pior, o continente ou a Madeira).

Da segunda parte vou apenas referir que já conheci a Madeira e os Açores, mas como estive aí de férias, achei que vocês viviam no paraíso. Acredito que a maioria dos madeirenses quando vêm ao continente passar uns dias, achem o continente muito fixe! Como dizem os brasileiros "A grama do vizinho está sempre mais verde que a minha"...

Agora relativamente aos automóveis...

Motores a gasolina de injecção directa funcionam a 98 octanas e todos os outros de injecção multiponto têm mais rendimento com 98 octanas embora a electrónica permita sempre ajustar o tipo de combustível... 

Curiosamente o único carro que tenho a gasolina, um Renault 4 de 1987, tem a ignição, ou como lhes chamam os mecânicos "o ponto do motor", ajustado para 98 octanas e é esse combustível que eu coloco. Já tentei colocar 95, pelas razões óbvias, mas tenho dificuldades de ignição... embora saiba que se for ao mecânico ajustar o "ponto" para 95 ele vai funcionar direitinho! Ainda não justificou!

Por último, é muito mau fazer generalizações sobre comprar a gasolina ou gasóleo ser carro de rico ou pobre... haveria tantos exemplos para demonstrar ambas as generalizações....

Rico, rico é que tem carro!!!


----------



## Knyght (7 Abr 2012 às 11:47)

Economicamente e em Oportunidades a vida de Ilhéu é muito mais restritiva.

Quanto a achega dos carros é precisamente isso, ora queixei-me do aumento da gasolina que é igual a de 95 e 98.

O 1% de diferença do iva de 22% para os vossos 23% é que não da para o transporte, o que antes dava e estávamos equiparados. Sem falar numa má decisão do GR em aplicar um aumento de ISP de 15% na Gasolina, aplicava-se 5% em tudo.

Eu até tinha passado de carro a gasóleo pra gasolina a 3 anos atrás porque os 4mil euros de diferença justificava-se! E carros equiparados ainda hoje em dia tem sempre a diferença a rondar os 2 aos 3 mil euros, (logo é preciso mais €€€ para os comprar).

Isso nota-se que quem tem poucos recursos ainda vai mesmo praos 1.1cc a gasolina que podem levar 95oct, mas mesmo assim o preço aumentou.

Quanto a historia da octagem é precisamente isso, é um erro utilizar 98 em carros com mínimo 91oct, pois esses vêm afinados para 95. Agora chamar de ricos aqueles que tem mínimo de 95oct quando esses motores vêm para 98oct (é asneira os carros passam a gastar mais e provoca mais desgaste, mas pensar que é ser rico em desembolsar € na Bomba de Gasolina é evitar-los na oficina).

E o desconhecimento que a gasolina premium nesta Europa ser efectivamente a de 100oct, onde vêm preparadas as motas de pista (comercializadas) são facilmente identificáveis pela recomendação mínimo 98oct e os desportivos a gasolina (que são estes sim os que chamemos de carro de rico) também de mínimo 98oct.

Claro se alguém se lembra de acabar a 98oct, é bem possível mas vai acontecer haver sempre a latinha de aditivo, como quando acabou-se a com chumbo nos anos 90 e ainda existem em todas as bombas o respetivo aditivo...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2012 às 22:51)

> “Em fevereiro de 2012, foram consumidas 87,9 mil toneladas de gasolina, o que compara com 98,0 mil toneladas no mesmo mês do ano precedente (variação média nos últimos 12 meses de -9,7%). Relativamente ao Gasóleo, foram consumidas 372,3 mil toneladas em fevereiro de 2012, valor que compara com 399,7 mil toneladas em fevereiro de 2011 (variação média nos últimos 12 meses de -6,9%).”



http://economiafinancas.com/2012/05/consumo-de-combustiveis-em-queda-acelerada-grafico/


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mai 2012 às 15:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> http://economiafinancas.com/2012/05/consumo-de-combustiveis-em-queda-acelerada-grafico/



O gráfico é um pouco enganador, é preciso olhar bem para a escala e ter em conta que a variação percentual não é assim tão elevada se tivermos em conta os diversos factores.

Não se trata apenas de uma menor utilização ou distância percorrida, estou convencido que esses valores também resultam da renovação das frotas, quer a nível dos transportes públicos (com enormes incidências, possivelmente), quer a nível dos transportes particulares, com as sucessivas campanhas de abate ou retoma na compra de veículos novos, que toda a gente sabe que têm uma cada vez melhor relação consumo/potência.

Portanto, em resumo, estou bastante convencido que essas quebras também se devem, e muito, à utilização de carros mais económicos, às novas alternativas híbridas, que, apesar de pouco expressivas, também terão a sua influência, entre outras e não apenas, de longe, necessariamente uma redução na utilização ou distâncias percorridas, embora não negue que isso possa estar a acontecer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jun 2012 às 15:01)

A ver se os combustíveis vão descer, mas neste país não me parece que desçam muito talvez 1 cêntimo isto senão vierem a subir.

Brent em Londres a abaixo dos 100 dólares e em Portugal os combustíveis estão a preços como estivessem a 140 dólares. Só mesmo aqui, neste país em que para subirem é logo no dia a seguir mas para descerem está quieto.

O preço justo seria gasolina 95 a 1.50€ e gasóleo a 1.35€ este seria o preço razoável que devíamos estar a pagar, mas não tudo a meter o dinheiro ao bolso.

A GALP está a perder mais de 5% na bolsa devia cair era 40% a ver se baixam os preços de vez.


----------



## CptRena (1 Jun 2012 às 15:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A ver se os combustíveis vão descer, mas neste país não me parece que desçam muito talvez 1 cêntimo isto senão vierem a subir.
> 
> Brent em Londres a abaixo dos 100 dólares e em Portugal os combustíveis estão a preços como estivessem a 140 dólares. Só mesmo aqui, neste país em que para subirem é logo no dia a seguir mas para descerem está quieto.
> 
> ...




Pois, pagamos impostos como nos países ricos e ganhamos como nos países sub-desenvolvidos.

http://www.energy.eu/#prices

Repare-se na tabela que consta nesse website que os países em crise económica tem os combustíveis a preços balurdiosos; preços comparáveis aos praticados nos países relaxados, economicamente falando 

Somos muito dependentes do petróleo, e isso é mau, mas também acredito que estes preços causem uma força de arrasto no desenvolvimento do nosso país.


----------



## rufer (20 Jun 2012 às 11:09)

Tema muito interessante.
Pedia só um esclarecimento, se calhar lógico, eu é que não estou a entender.
Quando se fala no barril de petróleo temos apenas um preço. Ou seja, quando compramos o barril o preço é o mesmo não se diferenciando gasóleo ou gasolina. Então porque é que, algumas vezes quando há variação no preço do barril as gasolineiras apenas mexem num dos combustíveis. Ainda à pouco tempo a gasolina desceu uma série de vezes e o gasóleo ficou igual. Claro que o processo  de refinação não deve ser igual, mas mesmo assim, quando há variação de preços afeta sempre o custo final. 
Não entendo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2012 às 12:01)

rufer disse:


> Tema muito interessante.
> Pedia só um esclarecimento, se calhar lógico, eu é que não estou a entender.
> Quando se fala no barril de petróleo temos apenas um preço. Ou seja, quando compramos o barril o preço é o mesmo não se diferenciando gasóleo ou gasolina. Então porque é que, algumas vezes quando há variação no preço do barril as gasolineiras apenas mexem num dos combustíveis. Ainda à pouco tempo a gasolina desceu uma série de vezes e o gasóleo ficou igual. Claro que o processo  de refinação não deve ser igual, mas mesmo assim, quando há variação de preços afeta sempre o custo final.
> Não entendo.



Tem a ver com os preços médios da gasolina e do gasoleo na semana anterior. Mesmo que o barril de petroleo baixe não quer dizer que o preço tanto da gasolina ou do gasóleo desçam aliás em Portugal nada fazem para descerem muito, temos preços elevados, o barril de brent está ao nível mais baixo desde Janeiro de 2011 e temos gasolina a 1.629€ completamente anedótico. ou seja, os preços em Portugal para subirem é logo 3 cêntimos para descerem é meio cêntimo. A salvação é que abriu uma bomba do Jumbo em Faro e finalmente temos a gasolina e o gasóleo ao preço que devia estar nas outras gasolineiras.


----------



## trepkos (22 Jun 2012 às 11:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tem a ver com os preços médios da gasolina e do gasoleo na semana anterior. Mesmo que o barril de petroleo baixe não quer dizer que o preço tanto da gasolina ou do gasóleo desçam aliás em Portugal nada fazem para descerem muito, temos preços elevados, o barril de brent está ao nível mais baixo desde Janeiro de 2011 e temos gasolina a 1.629€ completamente anedótico. ou seja, os preços em Portugal para subirem é logo 3 cêntimos para descerem é meio cêntimo. A salvação é que abriu uma bomba do Jumbo em Faro e finalmente temos a gasolina e o gasóleo ao preço que devia estar nas outras gasolineiras.



Hoje em dia já podemos ter descontos relevantes nos combustíveis. Basta procurar os locais certos, com cartões de desconto, promoções das gasolineiras, podemos tirar combustivel de 'marca' por preços por vezes mais baixos que em bombas de marca branca.

Abasteço na Repsol e o gasóleo a mim custa-me 1,309€ e a gasolina 1,509€.

São menos 12 centimos que o preço de referência. Mais baixo que o próprio intermarché.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jun 2012 às 12:14)

trepkos disse:


> Hoje em dia já podemos ter descontos relevantes nos combustíveis. Basta procurar os locais certos, com cartões de desconto, promoções das gasolineiras, podemos tirar combustivel de 'marca' por preços por vezes mais baixos que em bombas de marca branca.
> 
> Abasteço na Repsol e o gasóleo a mim custa-me 1,309€ e a gasolina 1,509€.
> 
> São menos 12 centimos que o preço de referência. Mais baixo que o próprio intermarché.



Mas então tens uma sorte imensa, que esses preços estão próximos dos mínimos nacionais.


----------



## Z13 (22 Jun 2012 às 12:19)

trepkos disse:


> Abasteço na Repsol e o gasóleo a mim custa-me 1,309€ e a gasolina 1,509€.
> 
> São menos 12 centimos que o preço de referência. Mais baixo que o próprio intermarché.



Como é isso?? Desconto familiar + mais cartão de sócio do Benfica??


----------



## CptRena (22 Jun 2012 às 13:28)

UK Oil	$89.95

O barril está quase a ser dado, mas nós aqui (e não só) temos que encher o bolso aos mamões.  Que porcaria!


----------



## trepkos (22 Jun 2012 às 16:27)

Z13 disse:


> Como é isso?? Desconto familiar + mais cartão de sócio do Benfica??



Funciona da mesma maneira que em Estremoz, as bombas oferecem 6 centimos, vamos lá com o cartão do benfica e temos mais 6, são 12. 

É uma poupança enorme. Os cartões que mais desconto dão na Repsol são: Benfica, Porto, Montepio e SC Braga.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2012 às 13:10)

> *Combustíveis sobem três cêntimos a partir de manhã *
> 
> O preço da gasolina vai registar a maior subida desde Janeiro já no inicio desta semana.
> 
> ...



Aí vem a ladroagem, descidas é de 1 cêntimos, subidas é logo a 3 cêntimos ou mais numa semana.  As bombas em Olhão e em Faro as ditas de marca Galp, BP e Repsol encontram-se praticamente às moscas, a do Jumbo à entrada de Faro é sempre em filas, mas ao menos paga-se muito menos.


----------



## amando96 (8 Jul 2012 às 13:18)

Ui, filas numa bomba em plena rotunda, deve ser lindo deve 

Bombas cá pela minha zona são 5-6 cêntimos mais caras que as de Faro/Tavira/Olhão


----------



## CptRena (8 Jul 2012 às 22:02)

A cotação do Brent sobe e aumentam-se os preços dos combustíveis.
A cotação do Brent desce e aumentam-se os preços dos combustíveis.
Mas que **** de palhaçada é esta destes monopolistas a encher os bolsos e o povo que se ****!!!?
Vêm com tretas das cotações das matérias primas. Sempre desculpas e mais desculpas de encher chouriços. Não há paciência!


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Jul 2012 às 22:07)

A melhor alternativa é todas as pessoas que tiverem automóvel mudarem para o combustível Gás pois é o mais económico no mercado e pode-se poupar mesmo muito dinheiro, vou vos dar um exemplo:

Em Espinho:

GPL auto: 0.758€

Gasolina 95: 1.689€ 

Gasóleo: 1.499€ 

Gasolina 98: 1.749€ 

Em Suma: O Gás é o mais barato!!!!!!

É uma diferença enorme, mas o mais indicado é ter um carro a gás, já viram o dinheiro que se poupa é muito mais vantajoso.


----------



## trepkos (30 Jul 2012 às 22:14)

Miguel96 disse:


> A melhor alternativa é todas as pessoas que tiverem automóvel mudarem para o combustível Gás pois é o mais económico no mercado e pode-se poupar mesmo muito dinheiro, vou vos dar um exemplo:
> 
> Em Espinho:
> 
> ...



Também te referes aos carros a Diesel? É que esses não podem levar GPL.

O GPL em Portugal ainda está pouco difundido, há muitos poucos pontos de abastecimento GPL, principalmente no Alentejo, temos de recorrer muita vez a gasolina para fazer o carro andar.

A instalação de GPL é dispendiosa, pode até ser mais perigoso em caso de acidente e já ouvi casos em que os bombeiros só prestam socorro às vitimas quando o tanque GPL ( que está na mala ) é desligado.

Os carros a GPL perdem potência, logo aumentam os consumos, a diferença é que o GPL é substancialmente mais baixo.

Já tinha tido esta discussão com amigos, uns acham que compensam, outros não... pessoalmente acho que não compensa, a falta de postos de abastecimento, a perda de potência e a provável instabilidade do gás acaba por não compensar.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Ago 2012 às 14:36)

*Gasolina e gasóleo subiram cerca de três cêntimos por litro *


Os combustíveis estão mais caros. Os preços de referência da gasolina e do gasóleo encareceram três cêntimos devido ao aumento dos preços do petróleo e dos produtos refinados nos mercados internacionais. O aumento dos preços está a gerar a queda no consumo de combustíveis. Dados da Direcção-Geral de Energia revelam que o consumo de gasóleo caiu quase 10%, quando comparado com a primeira metade do ano passado.

Fonte de informação:RTP


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2012 às 15:08)

*Consumo de gasóleo cai 11,6% em Junho, maior quebra de sempre*


> O consumo de gasóleo em Portugal caiu 11,6 por cento em junho relativamente ao mesmo mês de 2011, a maior quebra de sempre, segundo dados hoje divulgados pelo Instituto Nacional de Estatística (INE).
> 
> O gasóleo representa dois terços do consumo de combustíveis em Portugal. O INE também regista dados sobre as vendas de gasolina, que em junho também sofreram uma redução muito significativa: caíram 10,7 por cento.
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2012 às 19:29)

Quanto maior for a quebra no consumo, maior é a subida dos combustíveis. Não se preocupem que isto vai estoirar e não deve faltar muito. Assim, não há ninguém que aguente e aqueles que usam o carro para trabalhar todos os dias, qualquer dia só ganha para o combustível. 

Quanto à gasolina de marca branca, há 3 meses que meto ela e o carro anda bem, faço em média mais 20 kms a 30 kms do que numa de marca.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2012 às 11:32)

Acho que tá tudo dito apesar de eles não fazerem a conversão de dólares pra euros


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2012 às 16:37)

Se possui um carro com motor diesel, saiba que já na próxima semana esse tipo de combustível irá registar novo aumento de preço 


O preço do gasóleo deverá voltar a subir na próxima semana para um novo máximo histórico, enquanto o preço da gasolina se deverá manter inalterado. Estes novos aumentos nos combustíveis, neste caso a incidir apenas sobre o gasóleo, reflectem as cotações nos mercados internacionais que permitem antecipar um agravamento de um cêntimo, a partir de segunda-feira, o que levará o preço do gasóleo, em média, para 1,505 euros/litro.


Curiosamente, desta vez não haverá aumentos no preço da gasolina 95, que deverá manter-se com o preço, em média, nos 1,713 euros por litro, segundo a informação disponibilizada pela Direção-Geral de Energia e Geologia (DGEG), tendo como referência também os preços de 2.595 postos de abastecimento em Portugal continental.

Os analistas continuam a referir a instabilidade no Médio Oriente, a diminuição generalizada dos ‘stocks’ de crude e de produtos refinados e a quebra da produção no mar do Norte como os principais factores que continuam a pressionar os preços. Ainda assim, a valorização do euro face à moeda norte-americana, que, na quinta-feira ultrapassou a barreira dos 1,25 dólares, atenuou o agravamento dos preços dos combustíveis.


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2012 às 23:43)




----------



## Miguel96 (26 Ago 2012 às 23:42)

Snifa disse:


>




Adorei o teu texto e a imagem. Realmente é verdade, as notícias dos aumentos do combustíveis que têm sido comunicados semanalmente que para a próxima semana vai subir x centimos, faz com que pensemos desta forma.


----------



## iceworld (27 Ago 2012 às 09:49)

Gasolina 19 cêntimos mais barata em Espanha

Apesar dos combustíveis atingirem hoje valores recorde



http://expresso.sapo.pt/gasolina-19-centimos-mais-barata-em-espanha=f749191


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2012 às 14:29)

Novidade:



> *
> Gasolina sobe mais de 3% para máximos de quatro meses*
> 
> Explosão em refinaria venezuelana e tempestade Isaac motivam forte subida no preço da gasolina nos mercados internacionais.
> ...


http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/gasolina-sobe-mais-de-3-para-maximos-de-quatro-meses_150661.html


----------



## CptRena (27 Ago 2012 às 16:19)

Miguel96 disse:


> Novidade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não há mais paciência para este constante roubo da OPEP/OPEC e principalmente destes mamões chulos do petróleo portugueses.
Quando o Brent cotava a $97 na bolsa não desceram muito mais que 3cent nos combustiveis e este veio de cotações por volta e acima dos $120 para essas cotações de $97. Agora começa a subir outra vez e bota a chupar o povo até ao tutano. PQP!

P.S.: Desculpem a linguagem mas, assim, não há condições.


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Ago 2012 às 18:12)

Só tenho pena daqueles que precisam do carro para irem trabalhar, tal como eu, de resto está tudo bem, ainda não vi ninguem a cortar verdadeiramente no superfluo, concerteza o dia de amanhá será melhor, pensarão ainda muitos, portanto hoje gastasse mais do que ontem


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2012 às 03:02)

Se pegarmos nos dados da inflação em Portugal, recorri a estes dados do Pordata que tem apenas desde 1984, e se olharmos para o que custava a gasolina no início desse ano de 1984, e para isso usei estes dados da DGEE, e ou muito me enganei nas contas, agradeço correcção, ou a gasolina em 1984 era bem mais cara do que é hoje apesar do poder de compra ter subido bastante depois disso 

Em 1984 um litro de super custava 84 escudos (0,42€) e um litro de normal custava 81 escudos (0,40€)

E por estas contas tendo em conta a inflação, um litro de super em 1984 custava então o equivalente a uns actuais 2,43€ por litro, e um litro de normal custava 2,31 €.







E esta hein...  Há toneladas de outros bens até mais essenciais onde isto não aconteceu, pelo contrário, mas a maioria das pessoas tem uma particular embirração com os preços dos combustíveis.


----------



## Knyght (28 Ago 2012 às 08:28)

Vince disse:


> E esta hein...  Há toneladas de outros bens até mais essenciais onde isto não aconteceu, pelo contrário, mas a maioria das pessoas tem uma particular embirração com os preços dos combustíveis.



Achas bem portanto


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2012 às 19:23)

> *Hipermercados reforçam liderança nos combustíveis *
> 
> As bombas detidas pelas cadeias de distribuição ganharam novos clientes no segundo trimestre com uma quota de 31,9% em volume.
> 
> ...



Ir abastecer o carro aos hipermercados é como ir a Espanha.  Os hipers já vendem mais que a Galp e vão vender muito mais. Alguns como são masoquistas e gostam de gastar o dinheiro vão às bombas de marcas. Se alguns dizem que a gasolina de marca branca faz mal ao carro e etc. Então, porque raio eu vou ao supermercado e compro marca branca e alguns produtos são idênticos ou melhores que aqueles de marca?


----------



## amando96 (28 Ago 2012 às 20:21)

Nos anos 80 só ricos é que tinham carro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2012 às 20:38)

> *Petrolíferas consideram "muito difícil" acordo para baixar preço dos combustíveis*
> 
> Associação portuguesa do sector refere que está sempre disponível para ouvir ideias novas, mas argumenta que a indústria vive uma situação complicada. Em França, Governo e empresas chegaram a acordo.
> 
> ...



Se fosse para aumentarem aí estavam todos de acordo, para baixarem não podem. A APETRO, a Autoridade da Concorrência e outras tantas vão chorar para longe. Mamões quem tudo quer tudo perde e espero bem que comecem a fechar muitas bombas principalmente da Galp, Bp e Repsol. Claro, os lucros fabulosos que têem e estão no vermelho.


----------



## Agreste (28 Ago 2012 às 22:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se fosse para aumentarem aí estavam todos de acordo, para baixarem não podem. A APETRO, a Autoridade da Concorrência e outras tantas vão chorar para longe. Mamões quem tudo quer tudo perde e espero bem que comecem a fechar muitas bombas principalmente da Galp, Bp e Repsol. Claro, os lucros fabulosos que têem e estão no vermelho.



As 2 da Galp na A22 vão fechar a breve prazo. Não têm clientes.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Ago 2012 às 08:48)

amando96 disse:


> Nos anos 80 só ricos é que tinham carro.



 Vamos a caminhar para esse sentido novamente


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Ago 2012 às 22:00)

*Portugal rende-se aos combustíveis de marca branca*

*No último ano, os postos de abastecimento de marca branca passaram a liderar o mercado, destronando a Galp, até aqui preferência incontestada dos portugueses*

Roubo. É a palavra que cada vez mais portugueses escolhem para definir o aumento contínuo dos preços dos combustíveis.* E não podendo fugir à necessidade de comprar combustível, optam pelos chamados postos low-cost, onde as marcas brancas oferecem preços mais baratos, até 10 cêntimos por litro.*

*Como resultado, estes combustíveis são há 12 meses consecutivos os líderes de mercado em Portugal, segundo um estudo Associação Portuguesa de Empresas de Distribuição.* A Galp é assim destronada do topo de vendas, numa altura em que as bombas das principais marcas do setor estão cada vez mais vazias, ao contrário dos postos nos hipermercados.

*Ainda segundo o mesmo estudo, são cada menos os portugueses a atestar o depósito. *Durante o último ano, foram vendidos 560 milhões de litros de combustível, menos 70 milhões que há um ano.


Fonte: Turbo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Ago 2012 às 22:09)

Miguel96 disse:


> *Portugal rende-se aos combustíveis de marca branca*
> 
> *No último ano, os postos de abastecimento de marca branca passaram a liderar o mercado, destronando a Galp, até aqui preferência incontestada dos portugueses*
> 
> ...



Permite-me também que reforce a minha opinião, tal como disse há uns tempos atrás. Eu acredito que este factor tem imensa influência. Afinal de contas estamos a caminhar para a eficiência.



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Não se trata apenas de uma menor utilização ou distância percorrida, estou convencido que esses valores também resultam da renovação das frotas, quer a nível dos transportes públicos (com enormes incidências, possivelmente), quer a nível dos transportes particulares, com as sucessivas campanhas de abate ou retoma na compra de veículos novos, que toda a gente sabe que têm uma cada vez melhor relação consumo/potência.
> 
> Portanto, em resumo, estou bastante convencido que essas quebras também se devem, e muito, à utilização de carros mais económicos, às novas alternativas híbridas, que, apesar de pouco expressivas, também terão a sua influência, entre outras e não apenas, de longe, necessariamente uma redução na utilização ou distâncias percorridas, embora não negue que isso possa estar a acontecer.


----------



## Paulo H (30 Ago 2012 às 22:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se fosse para aumentarem aí estavam todos de acordo, para baixarem não podem. A APETRO, a Autoridade da Concorrência e outras tantas vão chorar para longe. Mamões quem tudo quer tudo perde e espero bem que comecem a fechar muitas bombas principalmente da Galp, Bp e Repsol. Claro, os lucros fabulosos que têem e estão no vermelho.



Os boys dos últimos governos têm lugar nestas empresas por alguma razão.. São como burros a olhar para um palácio, no entanto ganham 2 e 3x mais que o presidente da república! Como? Graças a pequenas cedências, graças a buracos na lei, à falta de regulamentação minimamente credível, graças à falta de vontade de negociar. Obviamente nem o estado que precisa ávidamente de dinheiro a entrar nos cofres nem as empresas cuja missão é ganhar dinheiro estão neste momento dispostos a facilitar os preços! A França não é Portugal, não tem o nosso défice, logo tem margem para que o estado imponha uma redução de impostos e mais qualquer negociata certamente futura... Sim, que uma empresa apenas pretende lucro, não se iludam!

Uma coisa muito simples este governo e o anterior, poderia ter feito e não o fez, e era e é de caras óbvia: porque é que não se definiu uma faixa da raia portuguesa (digamos 70km da fronteira) onde através de uma redução de impostos sobre combustíveis, se impedisse os clientes de terem de ir a Espanha encher os depósitos com a falência dos nossos distribuidores nessa mesma faixa raiana? É pura estupidez, não acham?

Com preços de combustíveis competitivos na raia, evitava-se falências, deslocações e consumo fora do país, e até permitia às autarquias investir mais em estradas e pontes fronteiriças para facilitar a entrada de turistas espanhóis e não o contrário impedindo-os!

A mesma Galp que vende em Portugal a um preço até à fronteira, do outro lado a uns metros da fronteira vende a preços competitivos! São impostos estúpidos completamente cegos, e sem qualquer preocupação pelas gentes e empregos locais!


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2012 às 10:54)

Paulo H disse:


> Uma coisa muito simples este governo e o anterior, poderia ter feito e não o fez, e era e é de caras óbvia: porque é que não se definiu uma faixa da raia portuguesa (digamos 70km da fronteira) onde através de uma redução de impostos sobre combustíveis, se impedisse os clientes de terem de ir a Espanha encher os depósitos com a falência dos nossos distribuidores nessa mesma faixa raiana?



Manteria impostos em Portugal certo, mas seria completamente ilegal e provavelmente inconstitucional fazer tal coisa, impostos diferentes dentro do mesmo território. Isso na prática seria como puxar a fronteira 70km para dentro, e então em vez de falir os postos fronteiriços, faliam os postos não abrangidos junto a essa fronteira imaginária. Os impostos nunca deveriam ser tão altos, mas isso é assim há décadas e só hoje a maioria da malta resmunga muito, e como tentei explicar há dias, historicamente o preço da gasolina não está tão cara como se pensa, deixem acabar a crise global e retomar algum crescimento daqui a uns anos e aí que vamos ver para aonde vão disparar os preços. Vai doer bem mais. 

Mas a Espanha também praticou uma política um bocado "pirata" mantendo artificialmente baixos os impostos, afectando quer portugueses quer franceses na fronteira. Para um país que agora também está com a corda ao pescoço, deram-se ao luxo de nem cobrar impostos que deviam. Viva o luxo e o faz de conta, mas parece que também acabou, ironicamente esses postos fronteiriços que tão mal passam há tantos anos, dos que sobreviveram, agora com a crise tem começado a ter dias melhores

Quanto às gasolineiras, só por desconhecimento é que se perpetuam muitos mitos, mesmo a Galp basta olhar para os relatórios & contas e analisar os números, talvez muita gente fique surpreendida com o quanto baixo estão as margens liquidas neste negócio.
O que eu há dias quis dizer é que há toneladas de outros negócios onde há abusos com margens muito superiores e ninguém se chateia muito, nos combustíveis é uma espécie de fixação colectiva. É bom que assim seja, pena é que em tantas outras coisas bem piores, todo o país tenha andado a dormir tantos anos. 

Aqui há umas semanas li num fórum uma discussão que achei bastante interessante. Dizia alguém que muitas pessoas fazem uns quilómetros para poupar 3€ por exemplo num depósito, mas raramente alguém faria uns quilómetros para poupar 3€ num frango assado que compra semanalmente. Mero exemplo. São coisas curiosas do ponto de vista social, a sensibilidade que as pessoas tem ao tema preço dos combustíveis mas não tem a outros produtos.





algarvio1980 disse:


> Alguns como são masoquistas e gostam de gastar o dinheiro vão às bombas de marcas. Se alguns dizem que a gasolina de marca branca faz mal ao carro e etc.




Mesmo nas grandes marcas com cruzamento de ofertas já consegues bons descontos. E são na verdade os "masoquistas" que permitem que haja descontos aos outros, as pessoas que não se estão para chatear é que permitem margens para descontar aos outros, ou seja, quanto mais "masoquistas" houver melhor para os que se dão ao trabalho de procurar mais barato. No dia em que todos procurarem o mais barato, já não se notarão os descontos 




Daniel Vilão disse:


> Permite-me também que reforce a minha opinião, tal como disse há uns tempos atrás. Eu acredito que este factor tem imensa influência. Afinal de contas estamos a caminhar para a eficiência.



Se te referes à eficiência via evolução da tecnologia de motores, é claro que existe, mas nunca se notaria assim de forma tão repentina. Há efectivamente muito menos viagens, mesmo em transportes públicos se nota imenso, e não só aqui como na maioria dos países, mesmo nos EUA há milhões de milhas feitas a menos anualmente ao longo dos últimos anos.

Mas há de facto outro pormenor em que menor consumo global pode não se traduzir integralmente em menos menos quilómetros feitos, como a queda de tráfego nas autoestradas é significativo (e nisso há estatísticas que podes consultar), mesmo que parte seja de pessoas que viajam menos, outras ao usarem estradas nacionais a velocidade é menor portanto também diminuiu o consumo por essa via. No fundo também é uma forma de eficiência, embora não tecnológica. E mesmo as pessoas planearem melhor as suas viagens, também acaba por ser uma forma de eficiência, em coisas tão simples como em vez de ir 4 vezes ao hipermercado por mês, ir apenas 2 vezes, etc,etc.


----------



## Knyght (31 Ago 2012 às 13:35)

Nem parece teu, as margens de lucro são apenas baixas na distribuição. No transportes da matéria prima, e transformação, são enormes.

São daqueles monopólios naturais Portugueses, entregue aos nossos donos.


----------



## Paulo H (31 Ago 2012 às 13:44)

Vince disse:


> Manteria impostos em Portugal certo, mas seria completamente ilegal e provavelmente inconstitucional fazer tal coisa, impostos diferentes dentro do mesmo território. Isso na prática seria como puxar a fronteira 70km para dentro, e então em vez de falir os postos fronteiriços, faliam os postos não abrangidos junto a essa fronteira imaginária.



Tudo bem, Vince. Mas descriminacão positiva, não é ilegal quando devidamente justificada, por factores de desenvolvimento/sustentabilidade. Existem isenções/reduções nas scuts, existe a liberdade das autarquias na colecta do imposto imi, irc e outros, logo não é ilegal, apenas teria de ser alterada a forma como é aplicado o imposto e por quem. 
A questão da margem de 70km seria resolvida se fosse progressiva (proporcional à distância) de modo a eliminar fronteiras virtuais! Ou de outra forma, poderiam ser as autarquias a definir um corte (numa margem máxima definida pelo estado) no imposto de forma a manter competitividade nestes postos de abastecimento, face aos concelhos limítrofes ou fronteira com espanha.


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2012 às 14:19)

Knyght disse:


> Nem parece teu, as margens de lucro são apenas baixas na distribuição. No transportes da matéria prima, e transformação, são enormes.
> São daqueles monopólios naturais Portugueses, entregue aos nossos donos.



Exemplifica-me com alguns exemplos, as contas de muitas empresas do sector são públicas. Eu estou a tentar fazer um bocado o papel de advogado do diabo, sofro com os preços como qualquer outro, mas nesta questão dos combustíveis todos os dias vejo imensa gente à minha volta a dizer coisas sem qualquer fundamento. Sabias que há refinarias em vários países a fechar devido à compressão de margens por exemplo ? Há quem não saiba perceber a componente do cambio euro-dólar, há quem ache o preço da gasolina tem apenas matéria prima, há quem ache que o referencial de preços é o WTI quando boa parte dos próprios EUA nem se consegue abastecer a preços desse índice, há quem ache que só sobem (aonde estaríamos se só subissem?), etc,etc. De há 30 anos para cá o preço da gasolina efectivamente baixou se contarmos com a inflação, por outro lado e como mero exemplo andar em transportes públicos não baixou, subiu bastante, electricidade também, o preço do pão também ainda mais. Se não fossem uma sucessão de crises, desde o 11 de Setembro à actual crise financeira global, acreditem, o preço da gasolina hoje seria bem mais alto do que é agora, provavelmente andaríamos a pagar coisas na casa dos 2,50€/L, se o Estado não resolvesse entretanto baixar impostos do sector para bem de todos nós.




Paulo H disse:


> Tudo bem, Vince. Mas descriminacão positiva, não é ilegal quando devidamente justificada, por factores de desenvolvimento/sustentabilidade. Existem isenções/reduções nas scuts, existe a liberdade das autarquias na colecta do imposto imi, irc e outros, logo não é ilegal, apenas teria de ser alterada a forma como é aplicado o imposto e por quem.
> A questão da margem de 70km seria resolvida se fosse progressiva (proporcional à distância) de modo a eliminar fronteiras virtuais! Ou de outra forma, poderiam ser as autarquias a definir um corte (numa margem máxima definida pelo estado) no imposto de forma a manter competitividade nestes postos de abastecimento, face aos concelhos limítrofes ou fronteira com espanha.



Seriam esquemas macacos, o nosso sistema fiscal já é uma monstruosidade burocrática, é mais fácil e simples adequar o Estado à realidade do país e baixar impostos a todos por igual. Isto de beneficiar uns com apoios ou isenções enquanto se sobrecarregam todos os outros como se fossem burros de carga apenas favorece tráficos de influências e corrupção. 
Já vivemos há demasiadas décadas nisso.A competitividade do interior virá de forma natural quando se deixarem de subsidiar as zonas centralistas usando esquemas desse género. Abrir uma empresa, manter um escritório, ter uma casa de família, etc, é hoje muito mais barato em Castelo Branco do que é em Lisboa ou no Porto. Na maioria das vezes é o próprio Estado que impede ao longo das décadas a natural transição das coisas.


----------



## Knyght (1 Set 2012 às 06:47)

Queres saber os nossos monopólios naturais, transporte de petróleo e gás, rede de telecomunicação (par de cobre e fibra - onde a SONAE andou uns tempos muito revoltada), rede elétrica nacional, águas, transportes públicos das grandes cidades. São todos monopólios naturais onde as margens de lucro fazem-se no grosso e não no retalho. Se quiserem claro.

A saída da Shell deu-se precisamente por isso. Como o mercado era pouco transparente, não vale a pena perder tempo com Portugal. Não sei é como a Cepsa e outras ainda sobrevivem por cá...


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2012 às 18:25)

_Combustíveis descem nos postos da Galp e da Cepsa _

*Os preços dos combustíveis recuaram esta segunda-feira nos postos da Galp e da Cepsa. É a primeira descida desde Junho. *

A Galp desceu o preço do litro do gasóleo em um cêntimo e o da gasolina em 0,5 cêntimos. Nos postos da petrolífera nacional um litro de gasóleo vale agora 1,539 euros, enquanto o litro da gasolina passou a custar 1,744 euros.

A Cepsa também desceu o preço de referência do gasóleo. Na empresa espanhola um litro deste combustível custa agora 1,549 euros, o que representa uma descida de 0,5 cêntimos.

Repsol e BP ainda não mexeram nos preços esta semana. No entanto, até ao final da semana, é previsível que os preços desçam nos seus postos, tendo em conta a valorização do euro e a descida dos produtos refinados nos mercados internacionais, segundo explicam fontes do sector.

Esta é a primeira descida dos combustíveis desde Junho. Só em Agosto, o preço da gasolina aumentou cerca de 11% e o preço do gasóleo subiu 7%.

Segundo as estatísticas divulgadas pela Direcção-Geral de Energia e Geologia (DGEG), as cotações médias internacionais para os produtos derivados do petróleo continuam a apresentar um agravamento significativo quando comparadas com as cotações médias do ano 2011. Talvez por isso não seja de estranhar um acentuar na redução do consumo de combustíveis rodoviários, que em Junho diminuiu 8,7% face ao período homólogo.

Segundo dados do INE, o consumo de gasóleo em Portugal caiu 11,6% em Junho face a igual mês de 2011, registando a maior quebra de sempre.


Fonte: http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/combustiveis-descem-nos-postos-da-galp-e-da-cepsa_150977.html


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2012 às 19:27)

*Falar ao telemóvel dá descontos nos combustíveis *

A Optimus e a Galp Energia lançaram uma campanha de descontos em combustível através do pagamento de facturas e carregamentos Optimus. 

Nas lojas Optimus, por cada carregamento ou pagamento de factura de valor igual ou superior a 10 euros será oferecido ao cliente um vale até 1 euro, equivalente a 5 cêntimos/litro, até um máximo de 20 litros de combustível Galp Energia.

No quarto fim-de-semana de cada mês o valor do desconto duplica, passando os clientes Optimus a receber um vale no valor de 2 euros por cada 10 euros em carregamentos ou faturas Optimus equivalente a um desconto de 10 cêntimos/litro aplicado a um máximo de 20 litros abastecidos.

No âmbito desta campanha os clientes têm um limite de 10 vales de desconto distribuídos por factura ou carregamento nas lojas Optimus.

A campanha, que terá grande visibilidade em todas as lojas Optimus e na rede de postos da Galp aderentes, está disponível para clientes particulares Optimus e termina a 31 de Dezembro de 2012. Todos os vales de desconto emitidos e entregues no âmbito da campanha terão validade até 31 de Janeiro de 2013.


Fonte: http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/falar-ao-telemovel-da-descontos-nos-combustiveis_151063.html


----------



## CptRena (8 Set 2012 às 14:32)

Já faltou mais para os 2€/L na gasolina


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Set 2012 às 20:42)

*Combustíveis: preços deverão subir esta segunda-feira*


*Os preços dos combustíveis deverão sofrer um novo aumento nesta segunda-feira. *


A gasolina deverá subir três cêntimos e o gasóleo meio cêntimo. O preço médio do gasóleo é de 1.492 euros por litro, enquanto a gasolina 95 se fixa  em 1.706 euros/litro.


Na base deste novo aumento estão *os preços dos produtos refinados nos mercados internacionais*, *a desvalorização do euro *e ainda* o fecho de refinarias nos Estados Unidos *devido à época dos furacões.



*Fonte de Informação:*http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=590867


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Set 2012 às 14:42)

*Governo tem poder para negociar redução nos combustíveis*

Os preços dos combustíveis foram esta segunda-feira alvo de uma revisão em alta, com a gasolina a subir três cêntimos e o gasóleo meio cêntimo.

As subidas constantes têm uma justificação comum na maior parte das vezes, a de refletir os aumentos das cotações médias dos dois combustíveis nos mercados internacionais. 

Mas tal condição não determina obrigatoriamente a escalada nos preços, ou pelo menos a manutenção dos aumentos. Quem o diz é secretário-geral da Associação de Empresas Petrolíferas, António Comprido, que em entrevista à emissora TSF explicou que atualmente existe a possibilidade de negociar a descida dos preços dos combustíveis. 

Quem o pode fazer? O Governo. António Comprido defende, no entanto, que nesta altura será improvável: «É sempre possível negociar, obviamente. Embora tenhamos sérias reservas em relação à eficácia de qualquer negociação pode levar. Estamos a falar de mercados em queda.»

Noutros países europeus, como a Espanha e França, já foi anunciado que os respetivos governos estão a preparar-se para encetar negociações com as petrolíferas com o objetivo de baixar os preços dos combustíveis.

Exatamente esta segunda-feira o ministro da Indústria espanhol, José Manuel Sorria, anunciou que vai reunir-se esta semana com os responsáveis do setor petrolífero em Espanha, a quem explicará a preocupação pelo aumento desproporcional dos preços dos combustíveis no país. 

Em declarações à TVE, Manuel Soria defendeu que os líderes do setor não podem ficar à margem dos sacrifícios que a sociedade espanhola está a suportar. 



*Fonte:* http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=351859


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2012 às 12:08)

*Gasolina tem maior descida em quatro anos*


> Os preços dos combustíveis voltaram hoje a descer. Nas últimas duas semanas o preço da gasolina diminuiu oito cêntimos por litro, a maior queda desde 2008.
> 
> A petrolífera nacional reduziu esta madrugada o preço do litro da gasolina em quatro cêntimos, enquanto o gasóleo ficou mais barato em 3 cêntimos, apurou o Económico. No acumulado das duas últimas semanas, o preço deste combustível desceu oito cêntimos por litro, a maior queda desde Novembro de 2008.
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2012 às 22:33)

> *Preço da gasolina vai descer cinco cêntimos*
> 
> Os preços de referência da gasolina e do gasóleo em Portugal vão baixar a partir de segunda-feira.
> 
> ...



Ena pá, em 2 semanas a gasolina baixou 10 a 11 cêntimos por litro. Deve ser milagre.  Para mim, isto tem marosca, a gasolina baixar tanto não é por causa da cotação do petróleo nem dos refinados. Isto deve ter haver com o anúncio da bombas de low cost por parte do governo e também deve-se à baixa significativa do consumo no mês de Agosto. A GALP já devia ter o armazenamento completo não levava mais há que baixar o preço para escoar o stock.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2012 às 13:29)

*Gasolina e gasóleo voltam a estar mais baratos. Conheça os novos preços*


> O preço dos combustíveis voltou a baixar pela segunda semana consecutiva, com o litro da gasolina a ficar cinco cêntimos mais barato e o do gasóleo dois cêntimos.
> 
> A maior descida verificou-se na Galp Energia, onde cada litro custa agora 1,619 euros. Já na Cepsa, o litro deste combustível baixou de preço quatro cêntimos para 1,634 euros. Na Repsol e na BP, a descida foi de dois cêntimos, para 1,654 e 1,649 euros por litro, respectivamente.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2012 às 01:08)

Esclarecedor...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2012 às 11:42)

O mais incrível é a diferença do preço da gasolina em relação ao gasóleo, só a Grécia tem a maior diferença entre os combustíveis, cerca de 25 cêntimos, todos os outros países a relação é muito menor, até os nossos vizinhos espanhóis têem a gasolina ao mesmo preço do gasóleo. Subam mas é gasóleo para o seu preço real e deixem de roubar a quem tem um carro a gasolina que é muito menos poluente do que os carros a gasóleo.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2012 às 16:56)

Os supermercados estão a torpedear as grandes empresas à força toda. Essas margens de lucro exageradas não se vão manter muito tempo. Foi uma pena o Continente ter abandonado o mercado.

O preço real do combustível nunca é atingido e isso é que é um desperdício de dinheiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2012 às 13:31)

*Combustíveis já custam menos do que no início do ano*


> O site da DGEG mostra que o preço da gasolina e do gasóleo está agora mais barato do que em Janeiro.
> 
> O preço de referência do gasóleo desceu esta madrugada um cêntimo na Galp. Nos postos da petrolífera nacional um litro de 'diesel' custa agora 1,449 euros, enquanto a gasolina vale os mesmos 1,609 euros que na semana passada, apurou o Económico. Cepsa, Repsol e BP ainda não mexeram nos preços esta semana. No entanto é previsível que os preços desçam nos seus postos, tendo em conta a desvalorização dos produtos refinados nos mercados internacionais.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2012 às 17:56)

*Preço do gasóleo e da gasolina permanece inalterado na próxima semana *

O preço do gasóleo e da gasolina deverá permanecer inalterado na próxima semana, com a valorização do euro a travar a evolução das cotações nos mercados internacionais.

 Segundo fonte do setor, as cotações dos dois combustíveis aumentaram, mas em euros ficaram `flat`, o que se reflete na manutenção do preço final ao consumidor.

De acordo com dados da Direção Geral de Energia e Geologia (DGEG), relativos a 2.619 postos no continente, o preço médio do gasóleo, segundo dados de quinta-feira, era de 1,405 euros por litro, enquanto o da gasolina 95 se fixava em 1,570 euros/litro.

Na última semana do ano, o preço da gasolina está ligeiramente abaixo do valor a que era comercializada em janeiro, em que custava em média 1,571 euros por litro.

Também o preço do gasóleo está a custar menos do que no início do ano, altura em que o preço médio era de 1,416 euros/litro. 

*Fonte de Informação:* RTP Notícias


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Abr 2013 às 13:26)

> *Preço da gasolina desce a partir de amanhã*
> 
> Evolução das cotações nos mercados internacionais antecipa uma descida acentuada do custo da gasolina em Portugal a partir da próxima semana.
> 
> ...



Então, a gasolina desceu 8%, o petróleu desceu 3%, o euro valorizou-se 1% e a gasolina só desce 3 cêntimos. Para a semana, a gasolina sobe 2.5% e sobe 3 cêntimos como aconteceu na semana passada, os preços em Portugal são muito transparentes mas é a roubarem.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2013 às 20:20)

Interessante.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2013 às 17:31)

*OCDE quer gasóleo mais caro em Portugal*


> O Estado pode vir a arrecadar mais de mil e 300 milhões de euros com a receita fiscal sobre os combustíveis caso aceite a proposta da OCDE.
> 
> Depois de décadas a baixar os impostos para proteger o transporte rodoviário de mercadorias e passageiros, o gasóleo é hoje o combustível mais usado no país com quase 80 por cento do consumo nacional.
> 
> ...


Mais tarde ou mais cedo isto vai acontecer, a gasolina não é subsidiada e o gasóleo é.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Mai 2013 às 22:16)

a gasolina vai aumentar e o crude esta a 100$ vai ficar mais cara doque que quando estava em 104$ ja as portagens mais tarde ou mais cedo vão portajar Lisboa e Porto para Lisboa ja andaram a falar disso. Em Portugal as taxas e impostos tendem a vir para ficar mesmo os temporarios


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2013 às 22:52)

camrov8 disse:


> ja as portagens mais tarde ou mais cedo vão portajar Lisboa e Porto para Lisboa ja andaram a falar disso



Não entendi, referes taxar IP's e IC's em Lisboa e no Porto é isso ?


----------



## camrov8 (25 Mai 2013 às 21:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não entendi, referes taxar IP's e IC's em Lisboa e no Porto é isso ?



sim tipo tens de pagar para entrar de carro na cidade, já se faz em Paris e em Londres pagas a congestion tax é tipo pagar os engarrafamentos dependendo do tipo de carro que tens . Não foi enfrente porque os transportes publicos não suportariam o afluxo de novos passageiros e tinam de ter uma maior periocidade


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2013 às 16:24)

camrov8 disse:


> sim tipo tens de pagar para entrar de carro na cidade, já se faz em Paris e em Londres pagas a congestion tax é tipo pagar os engarrafamentos dependendo do tipo de carro que tens . Não foi enfrente porque os transportes publicos não suportariam o afluxo de novos passageiros e tinam de ter uma maior periocidade



Ah claro, isso muito em breve irá ser aplicado, espero é que coloquem preços toleráveis embora 95% das pessoas vá achar isso totalmente imperdoável e mais uma media para sacar mais dinheiro. Mas infelizmente só sacando dinheiro as pessoas se controlam, o estacionamento pago a níveis exorbitantes o que leva a que as pessoas levem os carros para dentro da cidade na mesma mas estacionem fora dessas áreas o que leva que muita vez nas zonas habitacionais sejam um suplicio autêntico arranjar lugar ao pé de casa pois os lugares estão ocupados pelas pessoas de fora, basta olhar para fora de qualquer centro comercial para ver a quantidade de carros cá fora de forma selvática.

Claro que isto tem que se fazer em conjunto com um aumento da oferta a nível de transportes públicos.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jun 2013 às 13:27)

*Gasolineiras com mais de quatro reservatórios obrigadas a vender "combustíveis low-cost"*


> O secretário de Estado da Energia entregou hoje no Parlamento o anteprojeto legislativo para o fornecimento de combustíveis 'low-cost' nos postos de abastecimento com mais de quatro reservatórios ou que disponham de oito ou mais locais de abastecimento.
> 
> Artur Trindade distribuiu pelos deputados, a quem pediu sugestões e propostas de melhoria do documento, o anteprojeto de decreto-lei previsto no Orçamento do Estado para 2013, que já antecipava que “as instalações de abastecimento de combustíveis líquidos e gasosos derivados do petróleo, designados por postos de abastecimento de combustíveis, devem assegurar aos consumidores a possibilidade de livre escolha das gamas de combustíveis líquidos mais económicos, nomeadamente os não aditivados”, vulgarmente designados como “low-cost”.
> 
> ...



Obrigado livre concorrência por tudo obrigares e regulares.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2013 às 23:40)

*Preço dos combustíveis desce novamente*

O preço dos combustíveis voltam a descer nos postos de abastecimento. Este é a terceira baixa consecutiva dos preços dos combustíveis, segundo dados da Direção Geral de Energia e Geologia (DGEG).
A descida é mais acentuada na gasolina do que no gasóleo e abrange as bombas das principais gasolineiras assim como nos postos de “marcas brancas”, que por norma apresentam preços mais baixos. Já a baixa do preço do gasóleo não deverá ultrapassar um cêntimo por litro.
A baixa do preço dos combustíveis explica-se pela redução do barril de petróleo e das cotações da gasolina (4,12%) e do gasóleo (4,13%) nos mercados internacionais, acompanhado pela desvalorização do crude (3,10%).
Por outro lado esta queda dos preços dos combustíveis nos países europeus está relacionada com a valorização do euro face ao dólar, uma vez que a matéria prima é negociada em “nota verde”.
A Galp é, por norma, a primeira gasolineira a atualizar os novos preços, já nesta segunda-feira. Atualmente o preço do litro de gasolina em Portugal é de 1,595 euros. O gasóleo vale 1,375 euros por litro.


Fonte: http://www.tecnologia.com.pt/2013/08/preco-dos-combustiveis-desce-novamente/


----------

